# Wetsuits - Great winter purchase



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Winter is clearance time for wetsuits
They are going out of business at the end of December 
and selling off their present stock at some decent discounts.

http://www.americanwave.com/category.aspx?categoryID=33

Made in the USA

American Wave International
P.O. Box 3721
Coeur d'alene, ID 83816
United States
866-434-0692

[email protected]


----------

